# Mensajes (unknown) del ACPI cmd en dmesg...

## papu

no creo sean normal estos mensajes pero tampoco ocurre nada por ahora. A ver si alguien tiene alguna idea.

tienen que ver con el ACPI cmd, sale algo asi como ...(unknown) ....

dmesg:

```

.

.

.

 0.359503] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x1120

[    0.359504] intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x3A

[    0.359505] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff

[    0.359630] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    0.359662] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.370557] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[    0.370604] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part ems apst 

[    0.370639] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.380975] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.381064] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.381143] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.381220] scsi3 : ahci

[    0.381299] scsi4 : ahci

[    0.381377] scsi5 : ahci

[    0.381445] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7d16000 port 0xf7d16100 irq 41

[    0.381479] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7d16000 port 0xf7d16180 irq 41

[    0.381518] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7d16000 port 0xf7d16200 irq 41

[    0.381552] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7d16000 port 0xf7d16280 irq 41

[    0.381586] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7d16000 port 0xf7d16300 irq 41

[    0.381619] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7d16000 port 0xf7d16380 irq 41

[    0.381711] ahci 0000:03:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.381744] ahci: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    0.381821] ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 2 ports 6 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    0.381856] ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag led clo pmp pio slum part ccc sxs 

[    0.382110] scsi6 : ahci

[    0.382195] scsi7 : ahci

[    0.382268] ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m512@0xf7b00000 port 0xf7b00100 irq 42

[    0.382303] ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m512@0xf7b00000 port 0xf7b00180 irq 42

[    0.385019] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    0.387815] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.387845] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.387954] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.388031] I2O subsystem v1.325

[    0.388061] i2o: max drivers = 8

[    0.388156] rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.388290] rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.388341] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    0.388417] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.388485] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.388599] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.388628] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.388723] TCP: cubic registered

[    0.388759] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    0.389208] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.389648] rtc_cmos 00:06: setting system clock to 2013-01-22 19:36:59 UTC (1358883419)

[    0.686373] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.686433] ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.686476] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.686522] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    0.687040] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (unknown) succeeded

[    0.687045] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.687091] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.687377] ata5: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    0.687422] ata6: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.687483] ata4.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (unknown) succeeded

[    0.687490] ata4.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.687521] ata4.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.687613] ata1.00: ATA-9: M4-CT128M4SSD2, 040H, max UDMA/100

[    0.687660] ata1.00: 250069680 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.687756] ata1.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[    0.688323] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (unknown) succeeded

[    0.688325] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.688360] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.688970] ata1.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[    0.688976] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.689044] ata5.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (unknown) succeeded

[    0.689045] ata5.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.689076] ata5.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.689159] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      M4-CT128M4SSD2   040H PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.689364] ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    0.689685] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 250069680 512-byte logical blocks: (128 GB/119 GiB)

[    0.689827] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.689903] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.689932] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.690009] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.690500]  sda: sda1 sda2

[    0.690642] ata5.00: HPA detected: current 1465147055, native 1465149168

[    0.690676] ata5.00: ATA-8: ST3750330AS, SD15, max UDMA/133

[    0.690710] ata5.00: 1465147055 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    0.690863] ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (unknown) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.690878] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.690930] ata3.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.690959] ata3.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.691122] ata5.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[    0.691498] ata6.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (unknown) succeeded

[    0.691501] ata6.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.691550] ata6.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.691995] ata3.00: HPA detected: current 145223999, native 145226112

[    0.692035] ata3.00: ATA-6: WDC WD740GD-00FLC0, 33.08F33, max UDMA/133

[    0.692073] ata3.00: 145223999 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

[    0.693239] ata5.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (unknown) succeeded

[    0.693242] ata5.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.693289] ata5.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.694204] ata6.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50, TN03, max UDMA/100

[    0.695269] ata5.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[    0.695274] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.697597] ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (unknown) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.697650] ata3.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.697679] ata3.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.698766] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.698910] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD740GD-00FL 33.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.699084] ata6.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (unknown) succeeded

[    0.699086] ata6.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.699117] ata6.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.699223] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 145223999 512-byte logical blocks: (74.3 GB/69.2 GiB)

[    0.699290] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    0.699359] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    0.699390] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.699427] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.689938] ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register!

[    0.699454] ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register!

[    0.701804] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.702921]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

[    0.703503] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.717463] ata4.00: HPA detected: current 625140335, native 625142448

[    0.717512] ata4.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAE, max UDMA/133

[    0.717540] ata4.00: 625140335 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    0.898287] ata4.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[    0.899569] ata4.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (unknown) succeeded

[    0.899575] ata4.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    0.899619] ata4.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (unknown) filtered out

[    1.114731] ata4.00: failed to get Identify Device Data, Emask 0x1

[    1.114738] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.114918] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.115528] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] 625140335 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

[    1.115718] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    1.115751] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.115755] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    1.115796] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.115974] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3750330AS      SD15 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.115925] ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register!

[    1.116150] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] 1465147055 512-byte logical blocks: (750 GB/698 GiB)

[    1.116202] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[    1.116230] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[    1.116231] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.116246] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.119690] scsi 5:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50  TN03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.128809] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.128864] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.129006] sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.129129] sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 5

[    1.116400] ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register!

[    1.129328] ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register!

.

.

.

   
```

saludos, ad1

----------

